# Aburaihan Test Enanthate?



## 9mm (Jan 19, 2012)

Sup g's quick question hope it is not in violation of the rules but I was wondering if anybody has ran "Aburaihan Test E"?

Hoping to go for a 12 week run on this gear but just want to make sure it's completely legit before I throw my money on it?

Your opinion's would be greatfully received.   
9mm


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 19, 2012)

Go with pars..... You gotta know it's good and it will be fast. I'm sure for less money then the Arabian stuff.


----------



## 9mm (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey bro the price is too good to be true, think that's what has me buggin?


----------



## MTB81 (Jan 19, 2012)

9mm said:


> Sup g's quick question hope it is not in violation of the rules but I was wondering if anybody has ran "Aburaihan Test E"?
> 
> Hoping to go for a 12 week run on this gear but just want to make sure it's completely legit before I throw my money on it?
> 
> ...




It's HG.  If you can afford it compared to UGL, go for it.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm running it right now. Got it ridiculously cheap from a source on another board. It's good stuff, very little PIP. Only 2 weeks in now but it feels about right for 2 weeks haha. The amps are a major pain in the ass though. I usually can't get every last bit out


----------



## ICE WATER (Jan 19, 2012)

calves have you tried heating up the amp before so the oil in the top part goes to the bottom?


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 19, 2012)

Good idea. I've been shaking/flicking it and leaving it standing overnight but I never seem to get a full cc. I'll give that a try tomorrow.


----------



## ICE WATER (Jan 19, 2012)

Def give it a shot an post back. I just have a bitch popping the amp tops off, what do u do just grab and pop it back or pencap method?


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 19, 2012)

ICE WATER said:


> calves have you tried heating up the amp before so the oil in the top part goes to the bottom?



Huh?.....

Lol, I just give amps a shake and all the oil is in the bottom..... What's so hard about that?


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 19, 2012)

i have used them but i like the ICN's better bro. maybe its just me. but i would be careful right now getting something from those neck of the woods


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 19, 2012)

I've got an amp opener. Only 7 bucks. I cut myself once on a broken amp and I'm not risking it again haha


----------



## coolrise (Jan 19, 2012)

9mm said:


> Sup g's quick question hope it is not in violation of the rules but I was wondering if anybody has ran "Aburaihan Test E"?
> 
> Hoping to go for a 12 week run on this gear but just want to make sure it's completely legit before I throw my money on it?
> 
> ...


I am all for supporting board sponsors but if cash is no option HG over UG any day.
I completed 2 cycles with Aburaihan Test and its good stuff. The 1ml vials were overfilled with about 1.2ml per vial.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 19, 2012)

9mm said:


> Sup g's quick question hope it is not in violation of the rules but I was wondering if anybody has ran "Aburaihan Test E"?
> 
> Hoping to go for a 12 week run on this gear but just want to make sure it's completely legit before I throw my money on it?
> 
> ...




I ran two cycles of Aburaihans, and loved it..it is very thick oil though.


----------



## GSracer (Jan 20, 2012)

9mm said:


> Sup g's quick question hope it is not in violation of the rules but I was wondering if anybody has ran "Aburaihan Test E"?
> 
> Hoping to go for a 12 week run on this gear but just want to make sure it's completely legit before I throw my money on it?
> 
> ...



I am in week 11 of 500mg/week Aburaihan.  Great stuff.  Definitely legit, and zero PIP.  I actually noticed that the batch I have is relatively clear-colored and not very thick.  

From what I've read, there are some fakes out there, but that they are fairly easy to identify (printed, stuck-on labels instead of the laser printed letters directly on the glass). 

I would buy this stuff again in a heartbeat...


----------



## 9mm (Jan 20, 2012)

Fuck it might just jump on board 10 amps at a lil over 33 dollars why not? 
Source is decent.

Is is normally this cheap?


----------



## NPCSUPERHEAVY (Jan 20, 2012)

Iran test is some good stuff


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 20, 2012)

Be careful. There are some very good fakes out that take a good bit of research to spot. Ive received some before and it wasnt from some little hole in the wall source either


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 20, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Be careful. There are some very good fakes out that take a good bit of research to spot. Ive received some before and it wasnt from some little hole in the wall source either


 


x 2


----------



## 9mm (Jan 21, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Be careful. There are some very good fakes out that take a good bit of research to spot. Ive received some before and it wasnt from some little hole in the wall source either



Yea hear what your saying think i'll keep browsing thanks bud,


----------



## MTB81 (Jan 21, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Be careful. There are some very good fakes out that take a good bit of research to spot. Ive received some before and it wasnt from some little hole in the wall source either



I'd imagine it's pretty complicated to make a vial no?  Is there enough money in testosterone to make fakes?


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 21, 2012)

MTB81 said:


> I'd imagine it's pretty complicated to make a vial no? Is there enough money in testosterone to make fakes?


 
obviosuly it pays off because there are countless fakes of most HG brands floating around. I'll post a pic of one of the fakes i received once if i get a chance. they were very well done and even had actual test in them; however, they were not manufactured by aburaihan


----------



## coolrise (Jan 21, 2012)

The vials are more often faked than the Amps due cost and equipment involved in making Amps..


----------



## Grozny (Jan 22, 2012)

9mm said:


> Sup g's quick question hope it is not in violation of the rules but I was wondering if anybody has ran "Aburaihan Test E"?
> 
> Hoping to go for a 12 week run on this gear but just want to make sure it's completely legit before I throw my money on it?
> 
> ...



 there is lots of fakes of aburaihan.. now im using caspian tamin anadrone 250mg with great results!! have not seen any fakes yet same as with galenika.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 22, 2012)

I Ran 3 cycles with Aburaihan test e and loved them, solid gains but oil was thick. Just not a big fan of amps anymore, vials are so much easier to load syringe with.  Go domestic with Pars his test e if off the hook bro.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 22, 2012)

GSracer said:


> I am in week 11 of 500mg/week Aburaihan. Great stuff. Definitely legit, and zero PIP. I actually noticed that the batch I have is relatively clear-colored and not very thick.
> 
> From what I've read, there are some fakes out there, but that they are fairly easy to identify (printed, stuck-on labels instead of the laser printed letters directly on the glass).
> 
> I would buy this stuff again in a heartbeat...


 

? what Batch you running mate..and can you put a pitcher of a Amp up on here....

i have some now batch 9010 i think with out looking.

under 1ml in a amp, pluss oil is thin on the new one's not like iran amps i had some years ago.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 22, 2012)

I've got 9009 and 9011. Both are super thick. First test I've had to heat up to go through a 23 comfortably. PIP is minimal though, and it definitely works.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 23, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> I've got 9009 and 9011. Both are super thick. First test I've had to heat up to go through a 23 comfortably. PIP is minimal though, and it definitely works.


 

it be the same stuff i have the batch in the middle 9010...

the oil isent as thick as the Amp'a i had some 4 years ago..pluss them amps are underfilled and not the full 1ml.

not saying they dont work as ive only had 6 .


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 23, 2012)

Yea I've only been able to get around .9 per amp. I couldn't imagine thicker oil than this though haha. I'm wondering if maybe they really are 1ml but because of how thick it is a bit is left on the sides and never gets drawn up.


----------



## GSracer (Jan 23, 2012)

Drew1975 said:


> ? what Batch you running mate..and can you put a pitcher of a Amp up on here....
> 
> i have some now batch 9010 i think with out looking.
> 
> under 1ml in a amp, pluss oil is thin on the new one's not like iran amps i had some years ago.



Here ya go man, bacth 9025


----------



## coolrise (Jan 23, 2012)

_I've got Goosebumps_...


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 24, 2012)

GSracer said:


> Here ya go man, bacth 9025


 

them different amp's mate to the one's i have here...some say the one's with the dot matrix EXP like them are fake as you may alreay know....i
carnt tell you as i have never tryed any like that...

mine have always been the old style amp's with the T-pot logo on the same as the box with the rub off EXP date.

maybe someome else can help.


good luck.


----------



## Buff C (Jan 24, 2012)

I have run it and seen great results from it. I felt as if I saw better gains than a sust course


----------



## Grozny (Jan 24, 2012)

tims1 said:


> I have run it and seen great results from it. I felt as if I saw better gains than a sust course



cuz you get a lot more testosterone enan during week one than you do two, three, and four, with sustanon. imo sus its just a wast of money.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 24, 2012)

exp dates on mine were printed way darker


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 25, 2012)

Grozny said:


> cuz you get a lot more testosterone enan during week one than you do two, three, and four, with sustanon. imo sus its just a wast of money.


 

ive used suss, if its the real deal HG stuff i think its magic...as godd as any test e or c ive had...

saying this ive only used the HG Omnadren 250 made by Jelfa..good stuff 2


----------



## GSracer (Jan 25, 2012)

Drew1975 said:


> them different amp's mate to the one's i have here...some say the one's with the dot matrix EXP like them are fake as you may alreay know....i
> carnt tell you as i have never tryed any like that...
> 
> mine have always been the old style amp's with the T-pot logo on the same as the box with the rub off EXP date.
> ...



I had never heard the dot matrix exp dates were fake...do you remember where you heard that?  They seem legit to me, but I guess only a blood test will tell.


----------



## Grozny (Jan 26, 2012)

GSracer said:


> I had never heard the dot matrix exp dates were fake...do you remember where you heard that?


----------



## XYZ (Jan 26, 2012)

Grozny said:


> there is lots of fakes of aburaihan.. now im using caspian tamin anadrone 250mg with great results!! have not seen any fakes yet same as with galenika.


 

Nice plug for what you carry.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 26, 2012)

You guys, come on this is a source check.  You can't do that here.  Thank you.


----------

